

You're ideas aren't worthless, but they're pretty close. - run4yourlives
http://davidpiccione.com/blog/your-ideas-arent-worthless-but-theyre-pretty-close/

======
pg
I wouldn't say I put _zero_ value on ideas. Just that the founders matter a
lot more.

~~~
run4yourlives
Good clarification, thanks.

------
DougBTX
I'll get to work gathering some "imperial evidence".

~~~
run4yourlives
haha, good catch. I'll fix that,

